# Xbox Live Friend List Thread



## Hiro

Post your Xbox Live gamertag here!


Gamertag:
Games:
Name on TBT:
Kinect:
Xbox Live Vision:
Keyboard:
Other notes:​



Spoiler: Roger



*Gamertag: HydroLeek
Games: Fable 2, Halo 3, Forza MotorSport 3, Grand Theft Auto 4 and Halo 3: ODST, Halo: Reach, Street Fighter IV, Halo Wars
Name on TBT: Roger
*





Spoiler: m12



*Gamertag: malesretmit12
Games: Forza Motorsport 3, Soul Calibur 4, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST, Blazblue: Calamity Trigger, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, Oblivion, Dante's Inferno, DDR Universe 3, Modern Warfare 2, Far Cry: Predator: Instinct, Red Faction: Guerrilla, Marvel Vs. Capcom 2, Battlefield 1943 
Name on TBT: m12
*





Spoiler: ShiningJPS



*Gamertag: ShiningJPS
Games: Red Dead Redemption, GTA 4, Halo 3, Modern Warfare 2, Operation Flashpoint, Red Faction Guerialla, Borderlands, L4D2
*





Spoiler: JamesBertie



*Gamertag: TheNinjaSock
Games: MW2, BFBC2,RDR ( ill be getting it Tommorow)
Name on TBT: JamesBertie
Avatar:
Gamercard:


*





Spoiler: BrokenDreamz



*Gamertag: BrokenDreamz95
Games: Left 4 Dead 2, skate 2, skate 3 (Will have more games for online soon ._.)
Name on TBT: Brokendreamz
*





Spoiler: AndyB



*Gamertag: At0micYeti
Games: Red Dead Redemption, MW2, Left 4 Dead 1/2, Rock Band 1/2, CoD4, Borderlands, Halo 3/Odst, Fallout 3, Orange Box, Burnout Paradise, GTA4, Bioshock ... and more, I can't be bothered to list them all.
Name on TBT: AndyB*





Spoiler: Caleb



*Gamertag: TheOneCableGuy (Will be subject to change)
Games: Fallout 3:GOTY, Orange Box, MW2, CoD4, Battlefield: BC2, Battlefield 1943, Left 4 Dead 2, Mass Effect 2, Dragon Age: Origins, Halo 3, Halo 3:ODST
TBT name: Caleb*





Spoiler: HARD R



*Gamertag: MR Dohnut
Games:Halo 3, Fable 2, COD:MW2, COD:WaW, Gears of War 2, L4D1+2, Dark Sector, Prototype, OBLIVION, Devil May Cry4, Dragon Age Origins, GTAIV
Name on TBT:HARD R*





Spoiler: Fabioisonfire



*Gamertag: faabiosonfire
Games: CoD: MW2, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, any madden game, Fight Night Round 4 and a ton of others.
Name on TBT: Fabioisonfire*





Spoiler: pear40



*Gamertag: pear40
Games: Modern Warfare 2, Star wars: The force unleashed, Battlefield: Bad Company, Mirror's Edge, Halo Wars, Halo 3, Madden NFL 08, Call of Duty 3, Castle Crashers, GRID, Rockband
Name on TBT: Pear
*





Spoiler: Horus



*Gamertag: Origin Of Rage
Games: MW2, Black Ops, COD 4
Name on TBT: Horus

Do NOT add me or contact me without me saying you can otherwise you will be blocked*





Spoiler: Draco Roar



*Gamertag: Fyre Minion
Games: GTA IV, Red Dead Redemption, Left 4 Dead 2, Super Street Fighter IV, Borderlands, Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3/ODST, Alan Wake, etc...*





Spoiler: Miranda



lemonmis
games owned: a lot and too lazy to name them all!





Spoiler: Zack



*Gamertag:Bosszack
Games:MW2, Halo 3, L4D, GoW
Name on TBT:Zack
Other note: Don't have DSL yet, but should have it next month, so adding me around that time might be the idea.*





Spoiler: Tyler



*Gamertag: OddCrazy
Games: Left for Dead, Left for Dead 2, Halo 3, Halo ODST, Modern Warfare 2, Rock Band 1/2, Borderlands, Fable II
Name on TBT: OddCrazyMe (Tyler)*





Spoiler: tikitorch55



littlej13
Games Mw2 L4d2 L4d1 FF13 SC4 CODWAW 
Add Me





Spoiler: DaAnimalCrossingGuy



*Gamertag: BLo0DSuCKa
Games: GoW Series, Halo Series, CoD Series, Left 4 Dead 2, Viva Pinata, Plants vs. Zombies, GTA IV, UFC Undisputed 2010, Smackdown vs. Raw 2011, etc.
Name on TBT: DaAnimalCrossingGuy
Other note: I don't really like talking so don't expect me to talk alot, and when I'm in a party don't join just ask if you can join.*





Spoiler: MEDIC!



*Gamertag:BloodyMudkip28

Games:I'll list a few:Halo reach Halo 3 Halo Odst CoD WaW Splosion Man Getting Dj Hero 2 and Fallout New Vegas Today and maybe a few more games.

Name on TBT:MEDIC

Other note:My Mic Is stupid, I'll be getting a new one Today if i can find one.
Add me if you can!*





Spoiler: Jami



*Gamertag: Cornman02
Games: Gonna catagorize these games...
Not Online: 
MLB 2K6
Surf's Up
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Sonic Ultimate Genesis Collection
Alan Wake
Online:
Burnout Paradise
HAWX
NBA 2K9
NHL 09
Sega Superstars Tennis/Xbox Live Arcade Games Bundle
Ghostbusters
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Kinect:
Kinect Sports
Kinect Adventures
Arcade:
Will get sooner or later
Name on TBT: Jami
Other note: Well, I've just recently been getting into Xbox a bit more than before, so expect to see me around more than before*





Spoiler: MrMr



*Gamertag: D3rangedLlama
Games:Modern Warfare 2, Halo 3, Halo Reach
Name on TBT:MrMr
Avatar:wat
Gamercard:wat
Other note:Add me!*





Spoiler: Kyel



*Gamertag: Captain Krim

Games: L4D2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo Reach [& ODST], GTA4,Fallout New Vegas, Call of Duty Black Ops

Name on TBT: Kyel

Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No

Keyboard: Yes, Messenger Kit 

Other notes: Always on, Black Ops, Red Dead Redemption, and Halo Reach.*


*


Spoiler: Nic



Gamertag:  Hello Im Nic
Avatar:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mic:  Yes
Kinect: No
Vision Camera : No
Games: 10+ and a lot of arcade games.





Spoiler: ! AlainLeGrand !



Gamertag: BlueGuy555
Games: Don't know them all, but have a couple of popular ones.
Name on TBT: ! AlainLeGrand !
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: No





Spoiler: Brad



Gamertag: Gamerdude309
Games: Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Halo Reach, Left 4 Dead 2, COD: Black Ops.
Name on TBT: Brad
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: Kinect is a waste of money.





Spoiler: Trevor



Gamertag: One Tricky Pony
Games: Halo Reach, Call of Duty: Black Ops
Name on TBT: Trevor
Kinect: Never
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: Why is this even relevant?
Other notes: I mostly play Black Ops by myself or with housemates.  Don't be offended if I don't join your games... ever.





Spoiler: SockHead



Gamertag: GyaradosBlood
Games: Halo Reach, Halo 3, Gears of War 2, Call of Duty Black Ops, Modern Warfare 2, Red Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto 4, Fable 2/3, BioShock, Brutal Legend, Borderlands
Name on TBT: SockHead
Kinect: No.
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: None..





Spoiler: SSgt. Garrett



Gamertag: SSgt Garrett
Games: Alot of online! 
Name on TBT: SSgt. Garrett
Kinect: Nope
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: Yes.
Other notes: Don't add me unless I plan on playing a game with you.





Spoiler: Eziooo



Gamertag: ox kanYewest xo
Games: mw2, black ops, gta iv, halo reach, medal of honor
Name on TBT: Eziooo
Kinect: no
Xbox Live Vision: no
Keyboard: no
Other notes: add me if you want, i don't care about random friends. and don't invite me to your games unless you ask me, and if i get fed up with you, or don't play with you EVER, expect to get de-add.


*


----------



## Nic

Gamertag:  Hello Im Nic
Avatar:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mic:  Yes
Kinect: No
Vision Camera : No
Games: 10+ and a lot of arcade games.

Roger feel free to add me.  I'll try to hook you up with some more codes.


----------



## Hiro

Nic said:


> Gamertag:  Hello Im Nic
> Avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mic:  Yes
> Kinect: No
> Vision Camera : No
> Games: 10+ and a lot of arcade games.
> 
> Roger feel free to add me.  I'll try to hook you up with some more codes.


 
Thank you for posting, i added you


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Gamertag: BlueGuy555
Games: Don't know them all, but have a couple of popular ones.
Name on TBT: ! AlainLeGrand !
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: No


----------



## Hiro

Thanks for posting, i added you to the list


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Roger said:


> Thanks for posting, i added you to the list


 
Thanks !


----------



## Kyel

Edit:

Gamertag: *Captain Krim*

Games: L4D2, Red Dead Redemption, Halo Reach [& ODST], GTA4,Fallout New Vegas, Call of Duty Black Ops

Name on TBT: Kyel

Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No

Keyboard: Yes, Messenger Kit 

Other notes: Always on, Black Ops, Red Dead Redemption, and Halo Reach.


----------



## Brad

Gamertag: Gamerdude309
Games: Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Halo Reach, Left 4 Dead 2, COD: Black Ops.
Name on TBT: Brad
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: Kinect is a waste of money.


----------



## Hiro

Added you to the list


----------



## Mino

Gamertag: One Tricky Pony
Games: Halo Reach, Call of Duty: Black Ops
Name on TBT: Trevor
Kinect: Never
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: Why is this even relevant?
Other notes: I mostly play Black Ops by myself or with housemates.  Don't be offended if I don't join your games... ever.


----------



## Hiro

Trevor said:


> Gamertag: One Tricky Pony
> Games: Halo Reach, Call of Duty: Black Ops
> Name on TBT: Trevor
> Kinect: Never
> Xbox Live Vision: No
> Keyboard: Why is this even relevant?
> Other notes: I mostly play Black Ops by myself or with housemates.  Don't be offended if I don't join your games... ever.


 
'Cause if you have keyboard, you can type messages faster =)
Added you to the list.


----------



## Mino

I'm happy that you kept my responses perfectly intact.


----------



## Hiro

Trevor said:


> I'm happy that you kept my responses perfectly intact.


 
yessir


----------



## PoxyLemon

rogar can you change mine from rroqer111 to HARD R


----------



## Kyel

Lets play some box!


----------



## SockHead

Gamertag: SockHeadx4
Games: Halo Reach, Halo 3, Gears of War 2, Call of Duty Black Ops, Modern Warfare 2, Red Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto 4, Fable 2/3, BioShock, Brutal Legend, Borderlands
Name on TBT: SockHeadx4
Kinect: No.
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: None.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

...


----------



## Hiro

Added everyone and changed Kyel's.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Gamertag: ox kanYewest xo
Games: mw2, black ops, gta iv, halo reach, medal of honor
Name on TBT: Eziooo
Kinect: no
Xbox Live Vision: no
Keyboard: no
Other notes: add me if you want, i don't care about random friends. and don't invite me to your games unless you ask me, and if i get fed up with you, or don't play with you EVER, expect to get de-add.


----------



## Hiro

oh ma gawd. Must add you asdfghjk


----------



## Kyel

we should all play some Grand Theft Auto :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Which?


----------



## Kyel

D: need mawr gold, brb


----------



## Ashtot

Hey mine is Nothsa D3lug3 and I mostly play Halo Reach. Add me


----------



## Nic

You said:


> Hey mine is Nothsa D3lug3 and I mostly play Halo Reach. Add me


 
3 month bump?  ...


----------



## AndyB

Nic said:


> 3 month bump?  ...



What's the problem? It's just adding their gamertag, not like they're posting to an old discussing/question thread months after an answer was found.


----------



## Brad

Wow, like nobody owns Kinect lol.


----------



## AndyB

Brad said:


> Wow, like nobody owns Kinect lol.


 
A few do.. but it's just too expensive for me right now.


----------



## Slifer Slacker

Please stay on topic if possible, GT - Ellieto S

Lol, i know :S


----------



## Hiro

I don't think i'll be updating this more. So there is no need to post here.


----------



## Tek

Gamertag: Evil Controls
Games: Modern Warfare 2, Castle Crashers, Duke Nukem 3D, Game Room, Call of Duty World at War, GTA San Andreas, Halo Waypoint.
Name on TBT: Tek


----------



## PoxyLemon

You're going to have to change me from HARD R to PoxyLemon


----------



## AndyB

PoxyLemon said:


> You're going to have to change me from HARD R to PoxyLemon


 



			
				Roger said:
			
		

> I don't think i'll be updating this more. So there is no need to post here.



As you seemed to of missed this.
And on that note, doesn't mean it'll stop people from posting their tags for others to add them.


----------



## easpa

Gamertag: Pachireecko.
Games: Call of Duty: Black Ops, Halo 3: ODST.
Name on TBT: Pachireecko.
Kinect: No.
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: I don't have a proper gaming headset yet.


----------



## SonicPinhead

Gamertag: SonicPinhead
Games (So far): Halo Reach, Call of Duty: MW2
Name on TBT: SonicPinhead

I just got an Xbox about a week ago, I will not get Kinect, nor will I ever. I have 2 months of Live, thanks to the special deal they give new users. I use a USB keyboard, which works much better than a keypad. I don't have many friends, but I would like to have more.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Sorry for the bump >_>;

But here is an update on mine, since mine is pretty outdated. 
Gamertag: Decimo Espada
Games: Fable 2, Fable 3, Halo 3, Halo: Reach, Left 4 Dead, Left 4 Dead 2, DJ Hero 2, Call of Duty: Black Ops, Skate 2, Skate 3, Grand Theft Auto IV, Red Dead Redemption, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, Midnight Club: Los Angeles, Burnout: Paradise, CastleCrashers, Portal 2, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Halo 3: ODST, Borderlands, Dead Space 2
Name on TBT: BrokenDreamz
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: Please PM before adding so I know you are planning to add me.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Gamertag: mlnintendo97
Games: None as of yet, I do not own a Xbox 360... 
Name on TBT: wtf is this?!
Kinect: No, but I might get one...
Xbox Live Vision: I have no clue what the hell this is either...
Keyboard: You mean the Chatpad on the controller? no, but I am going to get one when I get my Xbox 360 controller...
Other Notes: I plan on using Games for Windows, I have no clue as to whether a Xbox 360 is better or not...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Games for Windows isn't all that great. You'd be way better off getting an Xbox.


----------



## BellGreen

mlnintendo97 said:


> Gamertag: mlnintendo97
> Games: None as of yet, I do not own a Xbox 360...
> Name on TBT: wtf is this?!
> Kinect: No, but I might get one...
> Xbox Live Vision: I have no clue what the hell this is either...
> Keyboard: You mean the Chatpad on the controller? no, but I am going to get one when I get my Xbox 360 controller...
> Other Notes: I plan on using Games for Windows, I have no clue as to whether a Xbox 360 is better or not...



Tbt is The Bell Tree nickname, which yours is minimtendo97.
I agree with Gallows here. The only good game is the Flight Simulator. And if you dont have an Xbox, than what are you doing with a gamertag?


----------



## Rois Athyrrei

Same ol' It's in my siggy to. I currently only play round my friend's house on their Xbox.


----------



## Caleb

My gamertag has been changed to "Mr Brightside L" Other than that, Is anyone is up to play Call of Duty 4 or Counter Strike: GO?


----------



## SockHead

Caleb said:


> My gamertag has been changed to "Mr Brightside L" Other than that, Is anyone is up to play Call of Duty 4 or Counter Strike: GO?



You have Black Ops or Gears 3? I'll play those with ya


----------



## Caleb

SockHead said:


> You have Black Ops or Gears 3? I'll play those with ya



Yep, I have both.  Though Gears seems to be unplayable for me now without the dedicated servers.
I haven't played Black Ops in awhile, so I guess I'll give it a try.

Edit: Waaaaait, how much is the map pack you need for dedicated servers?  I have 800 MP.


----------



## SockHead

dat was a fun tiem tyvm 4 playen


----------



## Caleb

Anybody want to play CoD, Halo, or Gears?  Or anything really, I'm bored.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't think I ever posted, but my GT is now PaladinGallows
used to be TrikkiTech, so yeah.


----------



## BellGreen

Argh, I really need some microsoft points. My Xbox Live gold card expires on the 18th.


----------



## Micah

Smallgenie549. I wanted HappyHour but that was taken. 

Gamertag: Smallgenie549
Games: Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 3, Skyrim, Madden 12, Arkham Asylum, Arkham City, LOTR: Conquest, LOTR War In The North, Assassin's Creed Revelations, Dead To Rights: Retribution
Name on TBT: Micah
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Gamertag: *mlnintendo97* (Pretty stupid for Xbox Live, but I can be bothered to buy a points card...)
Games: None as of yet, I currently am using this for Windows 8, but I will be buying a Xbox 360 over the summer.
Name on TBT: mlnintendo97
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No (What the heck is this anyway?)
Keyboard: Yes, as this is currently on a computer, not a Xbox.
Other notes: The only games I can currently play are the games that come pre-installed on a Windows 8 computer. The only multiplayer game I have at the moment are Pinball FX 2, so if you also have a Windows 8 computer (If it is on Xbox, which have no clue if it is on, you can probably play too!)

Also, I have added Andy and SockHead to my roster!


----------



## SockHead

Yo I've been playing House Poker and Terraria lately if anyone has those games and wants to play just lemme know


----------



## Marceline

My xBox Gamer tag is Alpacasso... I don't have many games at the moment, as I only just got the xBox 360. Thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## spookyboo

Gamertag: Faith Collins


----------



## froggy

Gamertag: kroniic xray


----------



## Psydye

MysticCoffeeMan!


----------



## Senor Mexicano

Gamertag: Pokebub123
Games: Halo (3, ODST, Reach, Wars, 4), Minecraft, and Mortal Kombat
Name on TBT: Pokebub
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: none


----------



## AStraw

Gamertag: AStraww
Games: Mainly M; single player RPG
Name on TBT: AStraw
Kinect: Occasionally
Xbox Live Vision: Noooo
Keyboard: No
Other notes: I really only add my friends. Be sure to talk to me, so we can get acquainted, before you want to play a game!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Gamertag: ArcticFox82
Games: Halo ODST, Halo 3, Halo Reach, Zoo Tycoon One, Minecraft, Battlefield 4 (One)
Name on TBT: WhitneyLeigh23
Kinect: Yes
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: I'm almost always on, my favorites to play with others is Reach, Battlefield, and Minecraft.


----------



## Zeiro

Gamertag: EvoLancerX
Games: Titanfall, Final Fantasy XIII, Beautiful Katamari, Super Street Fight IV, Sonic '06.
Name on TBT: Reizo
Kinect: Yes
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other Notes: I really only play Titanfall nowadays.


----------



## U s a g i

Gamertag: Puffycheek
Games: Not too many anymore, since I really want to switch over and be on PC lol. Tired of keeping up with consoles. xP
Name on TBT: hyda (Wanna get a name change though D: )
Kinect: Nope!
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Other notes: I don't really get on much these days but can always add me if you want c:


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Gamertag; Electricbluwolf (curse you 15 character limit)
Games; Well what haven't I got! Mainly Left for dead (1&2) at the moment but also got Red Dead Redemption, Fallout 3, Far Cry 3, and also Grand Theft Auto. Also have Castle Crashers and Battleblocks theatre. Will also be getting Minecraft in the future
Name on TBT; Electricbluewolf
Kinect; Nah
Xbox Vision; Nope
Other notes; a message saying that you're from TBT would be good


----------



## Kailani

Gamertag: SkylarKailani on Xbox One.
Games: Mainly Call of Duty: Ghosts. I also play Titanfall & Battlefield 4, and will play many upcoming games like Watch Dogs and The Division!
Name on TBT: Kailani
Kinect: Yep!
Other notes: Tell me you're from TBT!


----------



## staticistic1114

*Gamertag:* DUBAI KIDS
*Games:* owh god I play almost everything.. Naruto Storm 2&3/Generations, Battlefield 4, PvZ: Garden Warfare, Ms. Splosion Man, Minecraft, Halo 4, Happy Wars, Just Dance 2014, even more...
*Name on TBT:* staticistic1114
*Kinect:* yep
*Xbox Live Vision:* nope
*Keyboard:* yep
*Other notes:* don't spam my inbox


----------



## Jthemass

Gamertag: JthemassacreV2
Games: Every Cod=Love playing zombies, Every battlefield with prem for both 3 and 4, Minecraft, Hydro Thunder, Sonic Games~, World of Tanks!!, Borderlands2 with All main DLC, Payday 2, Halo3 and ODST, Gears 1, 2, 3, mostly every Guitar Hero game, Rock Band 2, PvZ Garden Warfare, Perfect Dark, Phantom Breaker Battle Grounds, 
Name on TBT: Jthemass
Kinect: Nope
Xbox Live Vision: Nope
Other notes: I liek the animes and the Vocaloids! Luka all the way~


----------



## Klinkguin

Gamertag: Klinkguin
Games: Minecraft, Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare(360), Forza Horizon
Name on TBT: Klinkguin
Kinect: Nope
Xbox Live Vision: I don't even know what that is lol.
Keyboard: No 
Other notes: I have a headset with a mic if u wanna chat on that :3


----------



## CupcakeZombie

Gamertag: mindmak3r
Games: GTA V, Halo Reach, maybe Saints Row: the third (i dont really play a lot of games online)
Name on TBT: CupcakeZombie
Kinect: no 
Xbox Live Vision: yes but I have never used it, lol
Keyboard: no 
Other notes: If you add me, please say that youre from TBT. And btw I dont have gold atm, I'll probably get it if someone is interested to play online with me. Otherwise I won't, because I don't really play online that much anymore.


----------



## Sid2125

Gamertag: Sid2125
Games: need for speed rivals and sunset overdrive when it comes out
Name on TBT: Sid2125
Kinect: yes until it broke
Xbox Live Vision:no
Keyboard:no
Other notes:tell me if your from tbt


----------



## Zeiro

Gamertag: EvoLancerX
Games: Titanfall, Skyrim, Final Fantasy XIII, Beautiful Katamari, Super Street Fight IV, Sonic '06.
Name on TBT: Zeiro
Kinect: Yes
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other Notes: Hit me up if you play Titanfall!


----------



## Viixen

Gamertag: Vault Girl 13

Games:   titanfall, SAINTS ROW 3, SAINTS ROW 4, resi 6, mw2, mw3, black ops1, black ops 2, dead island 1/riptide, dead rising 2, halo 3, gears of war, minecraft etc etc. 

Name on TBT: Viixen

Kinect: no

Xbox Live Vision: nope

Keyboard: no

Other notes: Ill play zombies and everything. I would like more girls on my list


----------



## SupColleen

GamerTag: SupColleen
Games: 360: ghosts, bo2, minecraft, etc. (i have lots :3)
one:ghosts, titanfall, zoo tycoon, dead rising 3 
Kinect:Yes but I also have a mic :3
Xbox live vision: no
Keyboard:no
Other notes: Competitive && Achievement hunter! hmu if you want to play clan wars or league!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gamertag: dctppenn
Games: Halo Reach, Killer Instinct 
Name on TBT: Tom
Kinect: Yes
Xbox Live Vision: No?
Keyboard: No
Other notes: No Gold at the moment.


----------



## Mario97

Gamertag: FinalHero13
Games: every CoD every Battlefield minus 4,  Halo 3, Halo 4
Name on TBT: Mario97
Kinect: No
Other notes: Tell me you're from TBT! I have a mic so we can chat in a party.


----------



## MLS114

Gamertag: MLS114 on Xbox 360
Games: Always up for playing some GTA5. Not much of a COD person, but I'll play a bit. Really just love narrative-focused games like Mass Effect, The Walking Dead, Dragon Age, The Wolf Among Us, etc. 
Name on TBT: MLS114
Kinect: NO
Other notes: Hit me up guys!


----------



## Cyan507

Gamertag: DerelictCountry
Games: Halo Reach, Halo 3, Halo 3 ODST, Halo Wars, Halo 4, Destiny, Minecraft, Grand Theft Auto 4
Name on TBT: Cyan507
Kinect: N/A
Xbox Live Vision: N/A
Keyboard:N/A
Other notes: Got a mic, that's it


----------



## Beachland

Gamertag: Beachlandia
Games: Watch Dogs (just got my new Xbox a couple weeks ago)
Name on TBT: Beachland
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: I only have the headset that came with the Xbox

Anyone can add me


----------



## NyaaChan

Gamertag: EinLawliet
Games: Way to many 
Name on TBT: NyaaChan
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard:No
Other notes: Got Xbox live and mic, but I'm not a mic fan. Trying to play online a bit more, but I have to know the person at least


----------



## LilD

Gamertag:NYX81
GamesESTINY, Minecraft, DiabloIII. Lol
Name on TBT:NYX81
Kinect:No
Xbox Live Vision:No
Keyboard:soon
Other notes:standard headset


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Gamertag: NinjaMas101
Games: Minecraft,Happy Wars,Battle Block.
Name on TBT: ApolloJusticeAC
Kinect: Yus
Xbox Live Vision: wtf is thiz?
Keyboard:yes
Other notes:if it says im nine im not.


----------



## Vickytoria

*Got my Xbox one finally 

Gamertag: trinifangirl
Games: sunset overdrive,dance central,COD....buying more later
Name on TBT: Vickytoria
Kinect: Yup
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: N/A
Other notes: I haven't played yet because of exams, so PM me your gamertags I will add you all asap *


----------



## smb3master

Gamertag: eggmaniam
Games: All the CoD games, minus 3 (360 version of Ghosts and AW), Halo Wars, 4, Reach, PayDay 2, Minecraft
Name on TBT: smb3master
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: Yes
Keyboard: Yes
Other notes: I don't have an Xbox One, and it will probably be a while until I do.


----------



## Starlightt

Gamer tag: midnightt angel 
Games: COD, Minecraft, Battle block theater, arcade games, other games.
Name on TBT: Tiffanyy
Kinect: no
Xbox live vision: no
Keyboard:yes
Other: I have a mic.


----------



## Laurina

Ordered my Xbox One on Black Friday and got around to opening it a couple weeks ago. 

Gamertag: LaurinaMN
Games: Diablo 3 R.O.S. & Minecraft. I also have a code for Halo The Master Chief Collection, but I don't know if I'm going to play it or not. I'm probably going to install Zoo Tycoon any minute.
Name on TBT: LaurinaMN
Kinect: Nope.
Xbox Live Vision: Nope.
Keyboard: Nope.
Other notes: I have a mic. Currently on the Xbox Live Gold trial, I'll probably continue it. Anyone here is welcome to add me.


----------



## Cam1

Gamertag: PokeCam0402
Games: Halo Reach, Halo Anniversary, various Sims games, Destiny, I dont remember the rest.
Name on TBT: Cam, (previously PokeCam420)
Kinect: Yes (Sonic Free Riders, Kinect Sports 1 and 2)
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other: Please notify me here if you are gonna add me please

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I have Minecraft as well


----------



## Viixen

*Updating mine*
Xbox One.

Gamertag: Hello Viixen
Games: CoD : Adanced Warfare / GTA V / Minecraft 
Name on TBT: Viixen
Kinect: Yep
Xbox Live Vision: nope
Keyboard: no
Other notes: People to play exo zombies and GTA online with. Thank you,


----------



## Glake

Recently picked up an Xbox One a few weeks ago. Need Friends to chill wit 

Gamertag: GlakeGG
Games: CoD: Advanced Warfare/ Halo: MCC
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: Yes
Keyboard: No
Mic: Yes
Other: I'd love to run pubs with other CoD/Halo owners. I'm just getting back into FPS games.


----------



## Ken1997

Gamertag: RawrItzChamp
Games: Too many to list, but playing a lot of Destiny lately.
Name on TBT: Same?
Kinect: Yes
Xbox Live Vision: Nope.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: If you add me and you are from here, message me.


----------



## Skynetz

Gamertag: Praxis JW
Games: Lots of stuff, mostly Battlefield, GTA, Halo, Destiny, Mortal Kombat, lots of single player games as well.
Name on TBT: Skynetz
Kinect: No
XBL Vision: Not since 2007
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: Send me a message telling me you're from here if you add me


----------



## kiamotors

Gamertag: Ohana92.
Games:
Name on TBT: kiamotors.
Kinect: Yes.
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes:

Will add games later.


----------



## Clement

Gamertag: Clement1194
Games: Battlefield 4 and Hardline, Farcry 4, Rayman Legends, Assassin's Creed Black Flag and Unity, Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, and anything on EA Access.  
Name on TBT: Clement
Kinect: No.
Xbox Live Vision: No.
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: I have a mic, and am mostly active on Battlefield 4 and Farcry 4.  I am willing to play other games I have access to but I may need to install and download them first.


----------



## Nizzy

Gamertag:NizzyNayeee
Games:GTA5, resident evil6, Thief, ask me i might have it 
Name on TBT:Nizzy
Kinect:yes
Xbox Live Vision:no
Keyboard:no
Other notes:i dont have a xbox one​


----------



## esper_wings

Gamertag: Bloody Esper
Games: 360: GTAs, L4Ds, MK9, SRs. One: GTA5, Minecraft, #IDARB, SR4&GooH, Peggle2.
Name on TBT: Esper_wings (Kristy)
Kinect: NO
Xbox Live Vision: NO
Keyboard: 360, Yes - chatpad. One, No.
Other notes: Playing mostly XBO these days. Always opened to ppl who will help me achievement hunt. Feel free to add but unless you're okay with playing GTA heists like they're going out of style, I most likely won't join your game. Yes, I am a girl and no, don't add me just to hit on me. Thank you.


----------



## Werefoxx

New post


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I did not know this thread existed... I play a lot of Xbox so I'll drop my GT here.

*Gamertag: Dark Desert Fox*
Games: Halo 5, Halo: The Master Chief Collection, Forza Motorsport 6, Destiny (all DLC). I've also got a crap ton of Xbox 360 games I can play.
Name on TBT: DarkDesertFox


----------



## Applelicious

Gamertag: AppleCreamy
Games: Destiny,Xenoverse,Metal Gear The Phantom Pain,Doom
Name on TBT:  Applelicious 
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes: Send me a message letting me know you have added me from here.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Gamertag: DeadVision10
Games: GTA5, Destiny, AoT: Wings of Freedom, Minecraft (eventually), CoD: Black Ops 3 (eventually) for the Xbox One and have pretty much tbe same and a few more for the 360m
Name on TBT: MyVisionIsDying
Kinect: Noe.
Xbox Live Vision: What's that?
Keyboard: No.
Other notes: PM or VM if you've added me!


----------



## Werefoxx

Heyyyo!!

Gamertag:FloralVixen
Games: Destiny, GTA, Borderlands, Halo MCC, Forza H3, and more
XBL: Yes
Mic: Yes

Other notes: My Xbox is always on but if I'm in netflix, I'm sleeping.


----------



## honeyaura

Gamertag: HoneymoonRoyale
Games: too many to list, but mainly playing Battlefield 1 until Destiny 2 comes out
Name on TBT: honeyaura
Kinect: nope
Xbox Live Vision: nope
Keyboard: what
Other notes: I'm shy and sadly a bit stubborn; I'll stay on the game I'm on if I'm still into it. If anyone needs help in Destiny though I'm your girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wow this is old o:


----------



## dedenne

Gamertag: Zhen?eSums
Games: I'm scared of life, so don't expect halo, COD and such. The ones I play the most are minecraft, forza, child of life, sonic mania, stardew valley and lots more.
Name on TBT: Dedenne2
Kinect:nope
Xbox Live Vision:what?
Keyboard:???
Other notes: I'm offline quite a bit. Might be getting Sims.


----------



## xXJessXx

Gamertag: bookwormjess
Games: So many...main ones are GTA V, COD, FFXV, Life is Strange/Before the storm, Forza Horizon 3, Bully, Dark Souls 1-3, Skyrim, Fallout, LA Noire, Stardew and many many more.
Name on TBT: xXJessXx
Kinect: used to on 360, sold it
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes:  PM if you added, I love gaming


----------



## xXJessXx

Gamertag: bookwormjess
Games: So many...main ones are GTA V, COD, FFXV, Life is Strange/Before the storm, Forza Horizon 3, Bully, Dark Souls 1-3, Skyrim, Fallout, LA Noire, Stardew and many many more.
Name on TBT: xXJessXx
Kinect: used to on 360, sold it
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Other notes:  PM if you added, I love gaming


----------



## LizzyDisneyland

Gamertag: LizzyBuck
Games: the sims 4, sea of thieves. Not much because I just started playing Xbox like 3 weeks ago. Need friends tbh as I have none.


----------



## Weemaddz

Gamertag: weemaddz
Games: I have a ton but you will find me mostly on Minecraft, gta5, sims 
Kinect: no
Xbox Live Vision: no
Keyboard: no
Mic: yes


----------



## Darkesque_

Gamertag: Darkesque#1778
Games: Minecraft, Fortnite, Little Nightmares, DBD, GTA
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Mic: Depends on my mood


----------



## Croconaw

*Gamertag:* CroconawFTW
*Games:* NHL 22 (my main), Madden 22 (occasionally)
*Name on TBT:* Croconaw 
*Kinect:* No 
*Xbox Live Vision:* No
*Keyboard:* No
*Mic:* Depends who you are.
Let me know if you add me.


----------



## TheRevienne

Gamertag: The Revienne
Games: Overwatch, Fallout 76, Red Dead Online
Name on TBT: TheRevienne
Kinect: nope
Other notes: I have a mic, but I'm cripplingly awkward, and get super nervous, so :'D


----------



## Autumn247

Gamertag: CellaRose#8125

Games: Stardew Valley, Minecraft, The Sims 4, Skyrim, Shenmue 1 & 2, Vampyr, Super Lucky's Tale, Grand Theft Auto IV, Harry Potter Lego, Fable Anniversary edition. I have several more games that I plan on getting soon like Red Dead Redemption 2, Grand Theft Auto V, The Witcher 3

Name on TBT: Autumn247

Kinect: No

I have Xbox Gold Live and Gamepass Ultimate, but do not have a mic or headphones yet. However I will get them at some point. Anyway, I would love some new friends on there! I haven't done much co-op/multiplayer gaming but it would be fun to try out


----------



## Loriii

Gamertag: zetalore
Games: Halo Infinite, Gears 5, Doom Eternal, Psychonauts 2, Elden Ring, etc. (tbh, I just play Elden Ring these days lol)
Kinect: No
Xbox Live Vision: No
Keyboard: No
Mic: No


----------

